# Are SPL measurements typically weighted or not?



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

If your car is getting metered whether its in IASCA competition, USAC, iDBL, DB Drag, etc. do they apply A or C weighting to the mic/sensor or is it considered unweighted?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

5 days, 87 views and no responses. I may have to post this in a different forum.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Edited. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The sensors on the term lab measure pressure. It's different then a mic


----------

